# Elroy has already reached 4000 posts!



## Whodunit

_*What a milestone in such a short time.*_
_*I know you've been longer participating here than me,*_
_*but you took a six-months break!*_
_*Nevertheless, let me congratulate you*_
_*– our fantastic and always surprising Elias –*_
_*on this enormous number of posts full of insight plus a huge handful of delight. *_

_*I really wanted to say all of that in Arabic to show you how well you've been doing your job in teaching me that wonderful language,*_
_*but that would take too much time. *_

The second whammy here in just one week for you!​


----------



## Jana337

*Wie ungewöhlich, 
der zweite Glückwunsch 
innerhalb zwei Tage! *

*Einen herzlichen Dank *
*für deine atemberaubenden Leistungen *
*und für die Zeit und Energie,*
*die du dem Forum widmest.*

*Leute wie du*
*stellen für mich einen Grund dar,*
*immer wieder zurück zu kommen, zu lesen*
*und über ihre Intelligenz zu erstaunen.*

*Ich freue mich schon jetzt
auf deinen nächsten Geburtstag!
Zum Glück werde ich nicht
lange warten müssen.

Danke für alles,
mám Tě ráda. 

*
*Jana*​


----------



## LV4-26

4000 messages 
D'un jeune mais sage
Forero
Bravo!!​


----------



## Anna Più

Imagine... *4000 posts* togheter...
this is *a LOT*!
Felicitats Elroy!

A+


----------



## cuchuflete

As far as the eye can see...

Those are some fine posts Elroy.


*Congratulations, and thanks for being a fine colleague,
sharing your love for learning.
*

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Rayines

*We're very often congratulating you here, Elías! And now once again!  *


----------



## Agnès E.

Tu es le magicien des forums, Elroy !


----------



## tey2

CONGRATULATIONS ELROY!!! AND THANKS FOR ALL YOUR
HELP!!!

tey2


----------



## JLanguage

Congrats, Elias!


----------



## VenusEnvy

elroy: It's always a pleasure when you enter the thread!    I hope to see many more posts! Warm congratulations.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Elías!

¡Te felicito por tus 4000 posts en no sé cuántos idiomas! Es una lástima que no pueda leerlos todos jaja. ¡Te deseo muchos miles más!


----------



## lauranazario

Happy 4K, Elroy! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ggca

Sorry for being late.

Congratulations Elroy! 

ggca


----------



## alc112

Congratulations, Elias!!
Mafalda sends to you a huge.


----------



## ILT

Wow Elroy!!!  4000 posts, it is said easily, but it is not, much less to make them all interesting and helpful 

 Thanks for sharing your will to learn.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Elroy!!! You are one of the most helpful member here. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Phryne

***!!EXCELENTE, ELIAS!! 

en tus 4.000 mensajes nunca has dejado de sorprenderme! 
*​


----------



## Swettenham

Elias, have you ever considered putting your WR career on your resume?  

Congratulations


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Elroy.* 

*Your dedication to the forums is very apparent and very much appreciated! *

..*  *..* *​
..


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Boy! I'm really late about this.

Congratulations Elroy!

Thank you for all your insight!


----------



## elroy

*Thanks to everybody for your overwhelming praise.  I hope to continue learning from each and every one of you.*​


----------

